
Froid: Optimization of Imperative Programs in a Relational Database [pdf] - rodionos
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p432-ramachandra.pdf
======
karthiksr
I am a co-author of the Froid paper, and am around if people have any
questions/comments/feedback.

Froid is now available as a feature of SQL Server 2019 preview. The feature is
called "Scalar UDF Inlining"
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/sqlserverstorageengine/2018...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/sqlserverstorageengine/2018/11/07/introducing-
scalar-udf-inlining/)

Available to try out for free here: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sql-
server/sql-server-2019](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sql-server/sql-
server-2019)

~~~
maslam
Thank you for the paper - it is well-written and succinct. Karhik, do you
think this approach can be applied to Apache Spark as well (given its well-
known slowness with UDFs)?

~~~
prince617
You might want to check out this related work:
[http://casper.uwplse.org](http://casper.uwplse.org)

~~~
karthiksr
Thank you. Casper is very interesting work, and I am aware of it. Program
synthesis offers an alternative approach to such problems, with different
trade offs and characteristics.

The paper includes a brief discussion on synthesis-based techniques, and the
reasoning behind Froid's design choices.

